# Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We picked a new toy a short time ago, and have already begun development on it.








Obviously some of the engine components will carry over to the new 2.0 TSI and TFSI motors in other applications as well.
We've already confirmed fitment of the following:
FMDVFSITV - full replacement bypass valve (with minor modification)
FMDVFSIT - atmospheric valve spacer
And we'll be prototyping:
Intake kit
Front Mount Intercooler
..........with more to follow.








Stay tuned for updates as things progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































_Modified by [email protected] at 9:48 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco ([email protected])*

Nice! Will coilovers from a mkv work on this?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (Iheart1980)*

We may just have to find out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco ([email protected])*

Great, well done, please register.......


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

steering wheel's on the wrong side. I think that's covered by warranty though. 
Nice car!


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco ([email protected])*


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (ThatGuyRyan)*

With Forge being a US-based company, does this mean you're *ahem* working on US-spec Scirocco parts?


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (Slipstream)*

if you look at the photos that car is not in the us


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We're actually Uk based, with an office ( mine ) in the US. This is a uk spec car but much of the development would likely carry over.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_With Forge being a US-based company, does this mean you're *ahem* working on US-spec Scirocco parts?
















It'll be here in under a year, why wouldn't they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (VWNDAHS)*

We got's love for everybody!

_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
It'll be here in under a year, why wouldn't they?


----------



## Pheyd (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (ThatGuyRyan)*

That looks like a catch basin for a stage II PCV upgrade.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
It'll be here in under a year, why wouldn't they?

I don't think VW has stated it ABSOLUTELY is coming. Lots of people are speculating, but nothing solid. That's why I was probing Forge to see if they knew something we don't.


----------



## sidewayzz (Oct 23, 2008)

So is Forge working on a US version as well? How about a hint.
I heard the TDI Rabbit is going to be introduced at the same time, so whenever that is. . .


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (Pheyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pheyd* »_That looks like a catch basin for a stage II PCV upgrade.

That's what I thought at first too, except that it looked like it was plugged in the wrong place. I did a bit of searching and I've read it's a charcoal canister for catching fuel vapors that's only in the EU spec cars. It sure would make a nice OEM+ oil catch can though.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
I don't think VW has stated it ABSOLUTELY is coming. Lots of people are speculating, but nothing solid. That's why I was probing Forge to see if they knew something we don't.









VW hasn't, but GMs at every major VW dealership I've talked to have.
It's an easy test. Walk into a dealership you're familiar with. Ask the GM if he heard anything about the Scirocco at the Vegas meeting (if he's on the west coast) and if you're on decent terms he'll tell you what everyone's been hearing, VW confirmed to dealers the car will be here as a 2010 model in 2009. No, there hasn't been a press release, but I've never heard of VW confirming cars to dealers at a regional meeting then backing out. Maybe someone who's a GM can comment on the last time that happened?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (VWNDAHS)*

That's all well and good, and I'm just as hopeful as the next guy, but until VW makes an OFFICIAL announcement, it's hearsay at best.
Regardless,, Forge will be ready and waiting.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That's all well and good, and I'm just as hopeful as the next guy, but until VW makes an OFFICIAL announcement, it's hearsay at best.
Regardless,, Forge will be ready and waiting.









I love the intake. Happy to see you guyess working away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (wgriffiths2000)*



































































































_Modified by [email protected] at 11:48 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

If you don't already have a subscription, I highly recommend picking up the April issue of PVW.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco ([email protected])*


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco ([email protected])*

Normally I am not a fan of all the graphics, but I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsport's New Scirocco (Max_O)*

Those caliper badges are SIIIIIIIICCCCKKK!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW Nice


----------



## wigit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (carfanguy)*

have seen this in the flesh and it certainly attracts a lot of attention


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (wigit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wigit* »_have seen this in the flesh and it certainly attracts a lot of attention

That it does.
And there have been some changes recently too.
We revised the intake setup completely and it picked up even more power over the original design. It looks a little weird, but it performs really well.
We've been doing a fair bit of dyno testing of a few other parts as well.
We should have some big news on it soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Haven't updated this thread in a while.
Big changes with the car.
Be sure to stop by our booth at the 15th annual Waterfest show in Englishtown, NJ to see our Scirocco; the only one in the US.
http://www.waterfest.net
Many thanks to BBS for the beautiful CX-R wheels and Falken for the FK452's.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re:*

We received two rather large shipments today.
- custom made one-off 3" turbo-back exhaust from 42 Draft Designs
- BBS CH Black Edition track wheels - 18x8.5 et35
Falken Azenis RT-615 tires in 235/40/18 are on the way.
I can't thank each of these three companies enough for the support they have given us on this project.
Peep their goods.
http://www.bbs.com/
http://www.falkentire.com/
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/


----------



## wigit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

mike i was chatting pete in the UK last week and he mentioned exhausts, is the zorst pictured indended for sale in UK?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (wigit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wigit* »_mike i was chatting pete in the UK last week and he mentioned exhausts, is the zorst pictured indended for sale in UK?

Right now, this is a one-off piece custom made for us by a US shop. We can definitely look into it tho. Perhaps the sound clip and pics below will entice you a bit more.








We finally got the exhaust installed today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIXtFSEfxLY
Even tho our car has a new TSI motor, it only has a single oxygen sensor, so we plugged the other two bungs.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good stuff, i am patiently waiting for a vid with a drive by.....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

I'll have to take some more video at some point soon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT9X2Yky71I
Current mod list includes:
*Forge* TWINtake twin-intake system
OEM Audi S3 Intercooler
*Forge* TWINtercooler twin-intercooler system
*Forge* Turbo Discharge Pipe
*Forge* Throttle Body Pipe
*Forge* Replacement DV Kit
*Forge* Atmospheric DV Spacer
*Forge* Silicone Coolant Hose Kit
Custom 42 Draft Designs 3" Turbo-Back Exhaust 
Custom Dyno-Tuned ECU
Prototype Coilover Suspension
Prototype 8-Piston *Forge* Big Brake Kit
BBS CX-R _Show Wheels_ - 19x8.5 et35 with Falken FK452
BBS CH Black Edition _Track Wheels_ - 18x8.5 et35 with Falken RT-615


























































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:20 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahaha, the first drag race video i ve ever seen without a time posted....
i miss the blue stripe around the bottom...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

We didn't shoot the video, but that run was a 13.947 @ 100.95
We were having trouble getting the launch down (DSG transmission), so we didn't run much better than this all weekend. We would put some 17" drag radials on the car, but the brake kit requires an 18" wheel at a minimum. 
We'll keep working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:29 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We didn't shoot the video, but that run was a 13.947 @ 100.95
We were having trouble getting the launch down (DSG transmission), 


in witch way? too low rpm at start line, or too high? isnt there a launch mode on the dsg?
under 14 isnt bad me thinks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

did two 13.8's on sunday, one at 99 and the other at 100


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for letting my girlfriend sit in it at waterfest.


----------



## sox1_4eva (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (warmstew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warmstew* »_Thanks for letting my girlfriend sit in it at waterfest.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (sox1_4eva)*


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you have no idea how upset that makes me.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

So I shouldn't do this then?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nope...















is it coming to H20??


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

Yes


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

giving rides??


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

Highly unlikely.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yep... back to upset.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (warmstew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warmstew* »_Thanks for letting my girlfriend sit in it at waterfest. 

If you have a girlfriend, we might let her sit in it though.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

SWEET! i gots one of those.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

We had the car out at the track Wednesday night.


















































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:00 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

I would like to annouce the addition of Koni suspension to the list of supporting sponsors for our Scirocco project.
http://www.koni-na.com/
They have very graciously offered a coilover kit for the car, and they will also be displaying the Scirocco in their booth at the SEMA show in Las Vegas November 3-6.
We are very pleased to be working with them, and will continue to keep you all aprised and this project progresses.
We'll have installed pics of the suspension within a few days.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I really hate to tease and torture you all, but.......
... just try to live vicariously through us!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it ok... they won't go low enough. so i'm not that upset about it.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the koni's on my MKV but they just don't go low enough.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

Here's a couple of updated shots of the Koni's installed.
These are all the way down, however, there are two things to keep in mind:
- this is a MK5 coilover kit that we had to modify slightly in order to get it to work on the Scirocco
- the wheel arches of the Scirocco are larger than a MK5, so it doesn't "_look_" as low as a MK5 dumped on Koni's
We might remove the collar from the rear perch to get the rears just a hair lower to match the front.


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow Mike, I'm not one usually for lowered cars but that looks great. Did your Scirroco come with the "active" suspension? Again, looks really nice!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

It did. We've obviously had to bypass that having gone with aftermarket coilovers.


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know this is an off road car only but if the car was to ever end up "accidently" on a curvey road do you think it would have handled well with the active suspension.


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/4040290134/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/4040311988/
More to come once I finish editing them


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

One more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/4041254690/


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I know this car is stunnign from the outside, but random request, does anyone have any nice wideangle or any shots of the interior (specifically the seats)? 
I am looking to recover some seats and want to mimic the pattern in the new Scirocco. I know Vortex has pictures on here, but looking for some more.
Thanks! Great work with this car so far Forge!


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (TW0R)*

Here's another sound clip I've taken of our custom 42 Draft Designs 3" turbo-back exhaust.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nZi0jny36A


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A very loyal and dedicated fan of our Scirocco has gone to great lengths to replicate our car in the Forza Motorsport 3 video game, and has taken some screen shots of the work in progress.
Expect a full length video soon.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Many thanks to Patrick/ENRGZR for his hard work at replicating our car in the new Forza Motorsport 3 video game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ze5ZiutBPY


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Many thanks to Patrick/ENRGZR for his hard work at replicating our car in the new Forza Motorsport 3 video game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ze5ZiutBPY

Very nice! Even has you racing in the states. How close is the exhaust note in the game compared to the real thing?
There is an excellent article about the Forza game in the latest issue of Autoweek.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

Live update from SEMA.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How did you get this Car in the US and drive it on us roads? Or did VWOA give the car to you guys?


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think we met, Wednesday at SEMA, I was wearing a blue VW hat. The car looked great, I do like tese graphics better.


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (R32Freddie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Freddie* »_How did you get this Car in the US and drive it on us roads? Or did VWOA give the car to you guys? 

Bump for my question!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (R32Freddie)*

We imported it privately from the UK, by filing a lot of paperwork with the EPA and NHTSA. There was no direct involvement from VW on either side of the pond.


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We imported it privately from the UK, by filing a lot of paperwork with the EPA and NHTSA. There was no direct involvement from VW on either side of the pond.

Awesome, You should start importing them over and selling them haha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think this car would be the only one id trade my R32 for.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (R32Freddie)*

Here's a vid and a couple shots of the car running at Fixx Fest.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mp4dDHDbVg


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We had some fun with the car yesterday!
I have more to edit and upload later.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23gN7DBD_yM
And thaks to our buddy Jordan for more great photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw0r/


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

The question is, can you drive it legally in the USA or is it only for display and/or at track events?


_Modified by wachuko at 9:42 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

You cant drive it on public roads.


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

The rest of the pics from the final photoshoot coming soon...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re:*

Sadly, the Scirocco's stay here in the US has come to an untimely end.








Our display exemptions with the EPA and NHTSA are just about to expire, so we've decided to return the car back to stock and send it back to the UK to be sold so that we can move on to something else.
We've had an amazing time with this car, and we're incredibly sad to let it go. We hope you all had a chance to see it at some of the shows we were able to take it to. We'll be working on putting together a video to commemorate it's time here in the US.
With that having been said, we're curious to hear what everyone thinks our next project car should be. We have a lot of options available to us, VAG and otherwise, so let us know what you think we should get.
Feel free to post up here, or comment with your ideas on our Facebook page.
http://www.facebook.com/ForgeMotorsport


----------

